# Climb Paws review



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

How are they when they get wet or get snow on them .They look like they could get slick if wet. They also don't look to big for your foot.


----------



## zztop1026 (Jan 1, 2005)

Where do you get these ?


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

They do not get slick as far as I can tell and the part you step on is rough not smooth. There is much more contact area compared to most steps . More info and ordering at www.climbpaws.com


----------



## Stubbydnutz (Oct 14, 2015)

What diameter are these? And how does the rope fasten to them?


----------

